# i need some help and tips on my new home



## angie123 (Aug 17, 2012)

My boyfriend and i just bought a house fully furnished. i love the over all look of the home but my one and only problem with it is:wink:..... everything is brown.. the carpets brown the furniture, curtains, the everything and its drab in color.. i want to paint and make it look nice but keep the furniture the same. any ideas for this situation..


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

Try look around at some of the major paint companys web sites, some have a way of down loading a picture of your room and you can change the colors of the walls a trim right on screen.


----------



## Brushjockey (Mar 8, 2011)

This might be a great time to get an interior designer- sometimes that outside help keeps from making mistakes that mean do- overs


----------



## user1007 (Sep 23, 2009)

Working with an interior designer is usually a positive experience and most work primarily off commissions on things they buy for you. Mine have always saved me money over buying things myself retail.

There are a couple of things you should do before help arrives. 

First, inventory the colors that you have and especially things you cannot or do not want to change. For example, do you have wood trim or hardwood flooring that will stay? What color are your appliances? How does color flow from room to room?

Second, it will be helpful for lots of reasons to have a scaled floorplan. I like Sweet Home 3D for basics. It is free and open source software for any platform with lots of optional symbol sets too. Others on this site like Google Sketch Up.


----------



## beenthere (Oct 11, 2008)

Moved to interior decorating forum.

Might get ideas here you wouldn't have gotten in painting forum.

Good luck.


----------



## KevinPh (May 25, 2012)

Many paint companies have free online programs where you can upload a photo of your room and then change the paint colour and add other details. I have links to two of them on my website http://www.home-additions-startup-guide.com/living-room-decor-ideas.html plus other design tips such as choosing a style, furniture arrangement, accessories and window treatment


----------



## hammerlane (Oct 6, 2011)

angie123 said:


> everything is brown.. the carpets brown the furniture, curtains, the everything and its drab in color.. i want to paint and make it look nice but keep the furniture the same. any ideas for this situation..


I'm going out on a limb here but paint a different color other than brown. :laughing::laughing:


----------



## shadytrake (Jul 8, 2012)

This is the link to my favorite designer, Sarah Richardson. She inspires me.

This is the picture of the family room from her 2nd house project. Lots of browns. Hope this inspires you!

http://www.sarahrichardsondesign.com/portfolio/project/sarahs-house2/family-room2


----------

